# Zbk?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

From terry Shaunessy: "You should be in American banks because their housing market is recovering and the Fed is going to raise interest rates. When that yield curve steepens out, everybody will be back to American banks." Comments?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK I'm not going crazy or am I? I just typed ZBK (above) in CAPITALS on my keyboard and I'm sure it was in caps on my screen. When I clicked post it, it comes out in SMALL-CASE as above! What gives???


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll try caps again ... Z B K


----------

